# U.S.S. Columbia Lost



## Bob Hubbard

On February 3rd, 2003 the U.S.S. Columbia disintegrated while on reentry.  There were no survivors of the 7 person international crew. 

We here at MartialTalk send our prayers and thoughts to the families and friends of the brave explorers, who gave their lives while in the pursuit of knowledge and a shining future for all mankind.

A silent tribute thread has been established. Please, add your thoughts to those already there.

Thank you

Bob Hubbard

Please see this thread for more information:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6012


----------



## arnisador

Memorial thread here.


----------

